# legal cultivation?CA



## joshuastoned (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,
haw does 1 become a legal grower of marijuana in california,for medical marijuana shops?


----------



## trichnut (May 11, 2007)

check this out
http://www.canorml.org/prop/cbcbusinesstips.html
when you go to your local dispensary ask them for 2 or 3 patient scripts.  some collectives may have an exclusive caregiver-patient authorization form saying that you are the designated grower for that patient.


----------

